# Gasol misses the final



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

According to Greek Sports Radio the Spanish Basketball Federation has just announced that Pau Gasol's injury is serious enough to exclude him from participating in the final against Greece. Could our Spanish friends please verify the news?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Perseas said:


> According to Greek Sports Radio the Spanish Basketball Federation has just announced that Pau Gasol's injury is serious enough to exclude him from participating in the final against Greece. Could our Spanish friends please verify the news?


The TV commentators first said that he was going to miss the next game, but now the players say that they're not sure.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Further reports talk about a severe ankle strain... If that is the case, he won't be able to step on his foot for a couple of days, let alone play basketball... any news from the Spanish side?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

The radio reports that it's a toe injury.


----------



## alex_021 (Sep 1, 2006)

i just check a spanish site (marca) they say that 90% Gasol is out from the final (nice!!!)


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

All I am going to say is that the basketball gods are looking over Memphis......


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

***** **** ****** damn I hope Spain still wins him gold  Damn, that sucks! I hope Garbage-man delivers another great preformance and coach trusts Sergio Rodriguez bit more (Calderon play was pretty poor).


----------



## jayco (Aug 29, 2006)

Spain has a great team, Navarro,Caldero,Garbajosa,Rudy,Sergio Rodriguez, Reyes, Marc Gasol. They will win the gold.


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

Perseas said:


> According to Greek Sports Radio the Spanish Basketball Federation has just announced that Pau Gasol's injury is serious enough to exclude him from participating in the final against Greece. Could our Spanish friends please verify the news?


the spainsh federation just said that they will make x-rays and magnetic resonance to gasols ankle on saturday morning to know the extent of the injury

this doesnt look good   
anyway Im sure we can win the final even without Pau, although it will be much harder



alex_021 said:


> i just check a spanish site (marca) they say that 90% Gasol is out from the final (nice!!!)


where have you seen that(the 90%)I cant find anything about it


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the update !!!


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

I hope Pau makes it. I'd prefer silver against a full Spain that gold against half.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

Everybody wants Pau in that game for the sake of strong competition and because he obviously deserves it.

Still i think Spain is very good and the Greeks should play their game without considering Gasol's loss.

Go Greece.


----------



## albus (Aug 30, 2006)

, Spain without Gasol its on º12 on world ranking , Spain=gasol ; Germany = nowitzki

Without Gasol Greece will win at least 20 o 30 points agains spain , and with Gasol greece its favourite
Spain always fail in big events (they only have 5 silvers and 2 bronzes in eurobaskets and 1 silver on olympic games , sunday the will have another silver)

Bet on Greece , free money


----------



## CAMERON (Aug 31, 2006)

albus said:


> , Spain without Gasol its on º12 on world ranking , Spain=gasol ; Germany = nowitzki
> 
> Without Gasol Greece will win at least 20 o 30 points agains spain , and with Gasol greece its favourite
> Spain always fail in big events (they only have 5 silvers and 2 bronzes in eurobaskets and 1 silver on olympic games , sunday the will have another silver)
> ...


If Gasol doesn´t finally make it ( almost certain ) you can bet your money on a 25/30 points match from his close friend Navarro who´ll be willing to offer the gold medal to his friend ( he won´t have another awful match as today´s ).

Trust in Spain


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

albus said:


> , Spain without Gasol its on º12 on world ranking , Spain=gasol ; Germany = nowitzki
> 
> Without Gasol Greece will win at least 20 o 30 points agains spain , and with Gasol greece its favourite
> Spain always fail in big events (they only have 5 silvers and 2 bronzes in eurobaskets and 1 silver on olympic games , sunday the will have another silver)
> ...


 Spain=gasol ; Germany = nowitzki?????If you had seen Spain´s matches throughout the championship you wouldnt say foolish things

It will surely be hard for spain to overcome gasol´s absence but Im sure that it wont be a walk in the park for greece(dont forget calderon,navarro,garbajosa,rudy,sergio....)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

albus said:


> , Spain without Gasol its on º12 on world ranking , Spain=gasol ; Germany = nowitzki


Spain without Gasol was the 4th best team of Europe. We still have 3 NBA players (Calderón, Garbajosa, Sergio Rodríguez) and one of the best players in Europe, Navarro. If Greece doesn't fear Spain, they're going to get raped.



> Without Gasol Greece will win at least 20 o 30 points agains spain , and with Gasol greece its favourite
> Spain always fail in big events (they only have 5 silvers and 2 bronzes in eurobaskets and 1 silver on olympic games , sunday the will have another silver)
> 
> Bet on Greece , free money


Who cares about history? The game is about 10 players on court.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

let's hope he can play the final...I don't want a 20-30 point Greece win in the final


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

bbasok said:


> let's hope he can play the final...I don't want a 20-30 point Greece win in the final


There won't be such 20 point win in the final.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is a shame: Gasol without a doubt has been the best player by mile of this whole tournament.

His PER has been above 40: ridiculous


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> All I am going to say is that the basketball gods are looking over Memphis......


Are they carrying Pau Christ to be crucified? :angel:


----------



## Kento (Sep 1, 2006)

AMR said:


> Spain without Gasol was the 4th best team of Europe. We still have 3 NBA players (Calderón, Garbajosa, Sergio Rodríguez) and one of the best players in Europe, Navarro. If Greece doesn't fear Spain, they're going to get raped.


Oooooh, 3 NBA players?????!! Now that's intimidating! ...Greece will win by a minimum of 15 points with or without Gasol. Take it to the bank. 

I really hope he plays, though. I don't wanna be hearing lame excuses on Sunday. Wake up and smell the coffee this Greek team ain't losing!


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm really, really rooting for Greece


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Spain will bite on sunday. This team has as much heart as anyone and Pau's injury will just spark us for the whole 40 minutes. I just hope Spain to defend like they're crazy in order to give Pau the gold medal he deserves. Greece will have to fight more than ever if they want to win, because Spain will just die for gold and Navarro, Calderon and Garbajosa will play their very best.

And there're still hopes about Pau playing the final game. Just imagine what it would be for his teamates to see Pau step on the court...


Greetings.


----------



## jayco (Aug 29, 2006)

Spain will win, everyone plays in that team everyone, look at the other matches, Marc Gasol played, Rudy,Cabezas, they have a lot of good players, and don't forget Felipe Reyes. That is a REAL TEAM, not like the USA or Argentina.
A Prediction : ( 80 : 75 ) Spain wins.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> This is a shame: Gasol without a doubt has been the best player by mile of this whole tournament.
> 
> His PER has been above 40: ridiculous


And it's not the first time when he displays such hart and devastating effect on court... shame that Memphis isn't Spainish NT... I hope it fules hes teammates and they get him medal.


----------



## Panathinaikos13 (Sep 1, 2006)

too bad cause we would love to win you with all your players,hehe

Greece is already the Champion of the world


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

what's about Zisis? Is he gonna play?


----------



## Panathinaikos13 (Sep 1, 2006)

no i dont think so,he might get some seconds in the end or smth


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

I am going to be honest here... I fear Spain more without Gasol... I honestly believe that the Greek players only have their bad selves to fear on Sunday, and I fear that Gasol's abscence is going to throw them off track. Zisis is still severely briused, still with fractures in his cheekbone, but has stated his desire to help if the team needs him...


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

albus said:


> , Spain without Gasol its on º12 on world ranking , Spain=gasol ; Germany = nowitzki
> 
> Without Gasol Greece will win at least 20 o 30 points agains spain , and with Gasol greece its favourite
> Spain always fail in big events (they only have 5 silvers and 2 bronzes in eurobaskets and 1 silver on olympic games , sunday the will have another silver)
> ...


almost....you got right the point difference. I just hope you didnt really bet your money
Spain= TEAM



Kento said:


> Oooooh, 3 NBA players?????!! Now that's intimidating! ...Greece will win by a minimum of 15 points with or without Gasol. Take it to the bank.
> 
> I really hope he plays, though. I don't wanna be hearing lame excuses on Sunday. Wake up and smell the coffee this Greek team ain't losing!


mmmm that coffe smells great.Take it to the bank 




Panathinaikos13 said:


> too bad cause we would love to win you with all your players,hehe
> 
> Greece is already the Champion of the world




some of you greek fans should stop bashing the americans for underestimating the greek team, when you are by far more big mouthed fools


just thank god that Pau coudnt play

Congrats Spain!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

It was a breathtaking performance from Spain... the loss of Gasol probably psyched up the Spanish players and they showed it on the court today... Greece was nowhere to be found. Gongrats guys, see you next year in the Euros...


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Perseas said:


> It was a breathtaking performance from Spain... the loss of Gasol probably psyched up the Spanish players and they showed it on the court today... Greece was nowhere to be found. Gongrats guys, see you next year in the Euros...


you pot it well "Greece was nowhere to be found" they were so off that I felt sorry for them and felt that such outcome will make it harder to advertise some grate fiba rules in nba coz well if stern like phx plus 110 games since they are easy to market in USA market then final score of WC finals was bit sad. About game Spain played better than I hoped Jose stepped up but then become one guy who I wanted to get off the court among with Navarro (played selfishly) and when Sergio was brought in he got burnd a bit but elavated the tempo and runed plays so I was generally fine with whole team. ah Marc Gasol was surprise. Greece team well I hpoe they learned the lesson. One thing last 4 or so minutes was just depressive to watch but it didn't bother me that much. Also I am happy for Pau who for my relif was MVP of the tournament.


----------

